# Wago 750-880 SD-Karten Zugriff



## Matze001 (21 Juni 2011)

Gleich mal das erste Thema für die Jungs und Mädels von Wago.

Problemstellung:

Zugriff auf die SD-Karte mit der Wago 750-880.

Wenn ich z.B. eine CSV-Datei von der Steuerung aus schreiben oder lesen möchte mache ich das folgendermaßen:

Der Pfad lautet dann nicht 'webserv/ordner/datei.csv'; sondern eben 'S:/ordner/datei.csv';

Soweit alles wunderbar! Das klappt alles reibungslos!

Nun möchte ich mit einem FTP-Programm die Daten von der SD-Karte holen.
Verbinde ich mit der IP von der SPS bekomme ich den Inhalt des Flash angezeigt, habe aber keine Möglichkeit auf die SD-Karte zu kommen.

Gibt es diese Option überhaupt? Und wenn ja -> wie kann ich darauf zugreifen?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MSB (21 Juni 2011)

Da ich justament letzte Woche das gleiche Problem hatte, kann ich dir da jetzt mit einem Bildchen vom Wago-Support helfen!

Wichtig:
Du brauchst ein spezielles FTP-Programm ala Filezilla, zumindestens ist es das was Wago empfiehlt, und auch das einzige was bei mir für die SD-Karte funktioniert hat.

Das entscheidenste ist der Eintrag in Default Remote Directory, der Rest ist sowieso eindeutig.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mhofmann (24 August 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Eintrag, er hat mir auf die Sprünge geholfen.

Damit es zuverlässig klappte, musste ich aber ServerType DOS auswählen, sonst war es zufällig, welches Laufwerk wiedergegeben wurde.

Grüsse,

Mathias


----------



## IBFS (22 Juli 2012)

[h=1]Advanved CoDeSys Tutorial - Read & Write CSV files w/ WAGO 750-880 PLC[/h]





> Example project that demonstrates how to use the internal and external  (SD) flash memory for loading simple text files.   These could store  machine configurations, data logging, etc.    The example makes  use of the SysLibFile library to open and close files, and since the  750-880 has a built in  SD memory card slot, its easy to make system  configuration changes in the field using an off the shelf memory card.    Other WAGO controllers can also use CSV files, however using internal  flash memory and accessing those files with a ftp client.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovTJ5AZY22g  Vielleicht hilft es.. auch wenn Thread schon etwas älter ist.  Gruß  Frank


----------



## thomas.nienstaedt (23 Juli 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
ich mache das ganze mit WinSCP!
dort wird unter den Lesezeichen im entfernten Zielsystem "s:" eingetragen und fertig!
Dann einmal refreshen und schon bist du auf der SD-Karte!

Thomas


----------



## spec (22 Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mit Hilfe von FileZilla auf die Daten von Wago 880 SD Karte zgreifen nur leider funktioniert das nichrt. Ich hab schon alles gemacht wie hier beschrieben ist, bekommen aber trozdem diese Fehlermeldung:


```
Status:    Verbinde mit 192.168.2.132:21...
Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort:    220 Nucleus FTP Server (Version 1.7) ready.
Befehl:    AUTH TLS
Antwort:    530 Not logged in.
Befehl:    AUTH SSL
Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
Status:    Nächsten Versuch abwarten...
Status:    Verbinde mit 192.168.2.132:21...
Status:    Verbindung hergestellt, warte auf Willkommensnachricht...
Antwort:    220 Nucleus FTP Server (Version 1.7) ready.
Befehl:    AUTH TLS
Antwort:    530 Not logged in.
Befehl:    AUTH SSL
Fehler:    Herstellen der Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen
```

Was mache ich falsch?

mfg


----------



## MSB (22 Januar 2015)

Gegenüber den obigen Bildchen gibt es mittlerweile beim Filezilla noch eine Einstllung mehr:
Servertype heißt jetzt protokoll, und darunter wiederum gibt es einen Punkt Verschlüsselung.

Protokoll: FTP
Verschlüsselung: Unverschlüsselt (ich vermute mal das bei dir da jetzt was mit TLS steht).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## spec (23 Januar 2015)

Danke MSB, hat alles geklappt. 

Jetzt stehe ich vor eine andere  Herausforderung und zwar ich hab eine WagoApp und TouchPanel. Die beiden  sollen bei Start der Visualisierung zwei verschiede Oberflächen  anzeigen. Ich weiß das man bei webvisu.htm "<param name="STARTVISU"  value="PLC_VISU">"  für PLC_VISU einen anderen Namen schreiben muss  z.B. "HandyVisu". Hilft mir aber nicht da ich nur die Start  Visualisierung ändere. Wie kann ich es realisieren das ??

mfg


----------



## 4Josh (23 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Da ich immer keine extra Software verwenden möchte. Sowie laufwege sparen möchte hole ich mir die Daten immer per batch datei. Einfach mal probieren per cmd und ftp auf den Controller verbinden und dann einfach Verzeichnis wechseln und downloaden.


----------



## 4Josh (23 Januar 2015)

Kopiere einfach zwei webvisu.htm(1 und 2) dateien auf den Controller wo du die jeweilige start visu abgibst. Bei deinen Endgeräten einfach auf den Namen 1 oder 2 verweisen.


----------



## Andy_Scheck (21 August 2015)

Hallo,
teste momentan den Wago-Data-Logger-Baustein auf meiner Wago 750-880. Der arbeitet soweit wunderbar. Beim Zugriff auf die SD-Karte hab ich aber im Moment noch meine Schwierigkeiten. Über Win7 und dem Datei-Explorer kann ich wie von Kurt Braun auf Youtube gezeigt auf den Ftp-Pfad zugreifen. Allerdings wird mir keinerlei Inhalt von der Sd-Karte angezeigt. Ich muss da bestimmt noch an der richtigen Stelle noch den Haken setzen, nur wo?


----------



## wat84 (24 August 2015)

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_manu/coupler_controller/q0750088x_00000000_0de.pdf
3.4.2 Per FTP-Client auf die SD-Karte zugreifen

So mache ich das.


----------



## Andy_Scheck (24 August 2015)

Vielen Dank. Hat geklappt. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, warum ich den Inhalt der SPS mit Windows lesen kann, aber für den Inhalt der SD-Karte den FTP-Client benötige


----------

